# different crops for the same image



## Doc_Alex (Oct 13, 2011)

My camera does 2x3 images. With these images I can do the usual image sizes like 10x15 .... on photo paper which is very useful. 

For a slide show My screen has a 19x9 size so I need to crop the images. 

To have both in LR I need to make a virtual copy of ALL files and crop them seperately. This invokes a lot of unnecessary complexity.

I would like to see an "alternative crop" feature where I can define multiple crop ratios for the same image. 

That means I have one pic where I define the crop for 2x3, 16x9, 6x6 ....

when exporting I select which ratio I want to select. if none is defined it should be selectable if LR uses the original pic ratio or fills the missing areas with a color to be define by the user or it cuts the image centered. 

BTW: its really annoying, that when you go through a series of pic to crop them all to 16x9 you have to select this for every image from a pull down menue. Please find a solution for this.


----------



## erro (Oct 13, 2011)

This assumes you want to place the crop in the same place for all images.

When you crop a 3:2 image to 16:9 (19:9 is a typo I guess?) you will loose some of the image at top and/or bottom. You probably want to manually decide where to place the crop?


----------



## Hal P Anderson (Oct 13, 2011)

_BTW: its really annoying, that when you go through a series of pic to  crop them all to 16x9 you have to select this for every image from a  pull down menue. Please find a solution for this. 						_

Two things:

--Autosync will do that for you.

--This isn't an Adobe forum, and none of us are developers, so we can't improve the product. If you want to request a change, there's a link at the top of the forum page.

Hal


----------



## Doc_Alex (Oct 14, 2011)

So what is the best way at the moment when I want to have two different crop versions one in 2x3 and one in 16x9 ?

What I need is to select the crop manually for 16x9 and have the possibility to chance e.g. the color after the crop which should affect both versions. 

Would it be a good idea to put all 400 pics into a collection and crop this collection to 16x9? 

Or are there better solutions for this?


----------



## Winston (Oct 14, 2011)

I use snapshots.


----------



## Replytoken (Oct 14, 2011)

Doc_Alex said:


> Or are there better solutions for this?



Why not just run them on your screen at their native ratio and have a bit of black space around them?  Photographers who like to compose in the viewfinder often would rather show the entire frame and have a bit of boarder than crop into their composition.  Yes, it nice to fill a monitor screen, but there is no absolute rule that says that you must fill it.  I shoot with a Nikon D300 (2:3) and generally only crop for paper or if I am re-composing an image.  Otherwise, I leave the ratio alone, and nobody has ever said anything when I have presented my work on screen or iPad.

Good luck,

--Ken


----------



## MarkNicholas (Oct 15, 2011)

Doc_Alex said:


> So what is the best way at the moment when I want to have two different crop versions one in 2x3 and one in 16x9 ?
> 
> What I need is to select the crop manually for 16x9 and have the possibility to chance e.g. the color after the crop which should affect both versions.
> 
> ...



You can automate the creation of different crops to either the master or a virtual copy. What of course you cannot automate is the position of the non native crop. You are always going to have to go through each photo individually to decide the position of the crop. Personally I would batch create virtual copies and batch apply the selected crop to those virtual copies and then fix the crop position.


----------



## Doc_Alex (Oct 15, 2011)

MarkNicholas said:


> Personally I would batch create virtual copies and batch apply the selected crop to those virtual copies and then fix the crop position.



Sounds as a good solution for me. Can i move the virtual copies to another folder? 

How do i realize this solution. i have never done a batch processing in LR


----------



## erro (Oct 15, 2011)

Virtual copies are not in any folder. They are virtual. They don't really exist. They are just metadata in LR's catalog.

You could select all photos you want to make a 16:9 crop of and create virtual copies for those. Then select all these virtual copies and add a keyword, for example crop-16-9. The you can easily search for that keyword whenever you want to find all your 16:9 crops. Same with other crop aspects: give them a keyword.


----------



## clee01l (Oct 15, 2011)

Doc_Alex said:


> Sounds as a good solution for me. Can i move the virtual copies to another folder?


Folders relate to the filesystem organisation.  LR Collections are more versatile than folders.  In LR you should be using collections instead of folders.  An Image can be a part of more than one collection. It can be in one and only one folder,  Virtual Copies can be a member of a collection whereas the folder only refers to the master copy.


----------



## Amfoto1 (Oct 16, 2011)

Doc_Alex said:


> Can i move the virtual copies to another folder?



There's no need for that... And, as mentioned by Robert, it's not possible. But you won't have a bunch of virtual copies cluttering LR anyway... LR3.x will "stack" them in the Catalogue mode and on the Filmstrip... You'll only see your original copy unless you click on it and expand to see the other views. As mentioned by Cletus, you can put a virtual copy into a different or several different Collections. You can create as many Collections as you want.


----------



## Brad Snyder (Oct 16, 2011)

My method is to create VCs and sort them by crop-ratio (or final print size) collections. That neatens them up to send to the print lab in batches by print-size.


----------



## Kiwigeoff (Oct 17, 2011)

Brad Snyder said:


> My method is to create VCs and sort them by crop-ratio (or final print size) collections. That neatens them up to send to the print lab in batches by print-size.


Brad, maybe you could give a more detailed explanation of how you do this for the OP. I think all the techo terms, etc in the thread by posters may be a bit confusing.:hm:


----------



## Brad Snyder (Oct 18, 2011)

I don't do this frequently, but I typically encounter it at family event shoots, like a wedding. Most of the time I do it thru a print fulfillment host.

My naming scheme embeds the camera sequence number as the last 4 digits of the file name. I'll either put the images on line or share some CDs/DVDs. I let folks know I'll be doing standard US sizes, 3x5, 4x6, 5x7, 8x10. They should let me know by 4 digit number, size and quantity. 

With the images still in the original import date organized folder, I take the resulting orders and keyword each ordered image with the size(s).
Still within the import folder, I filter on size keyword, select all, and click on the Collection + sign, choose Create Collection..... and enable Include selected photos, and Make new virtual copies. I work my way thru the various sizes, and end up with dumb collections named and organized by size. (Note if I were to offer common 'digital sizes', like 8x12 I'd create an 8x12 collection, even though the crop would be the same as 4x6)
I then work through each collection doing appropriate ratio crops on each of the images.
So then I have nice dumb collections, each named by an appropriate print size, each with all images cropped to the corresponding ratio.
I then export to named size named temp folders.
Now, I'm all set to upload to the print lab, in nice little packages, by batches, by print size.

I use simple dumb collections because I don't do this very often.
It becomes a little more work when folks want more duplicate prints in the same size, I have to tweak that by hand with the lab order form.
This system doesn't help a bit when sorting out the prints when I receive them. Usually they come stacked in the collection/export order, so while it's not easy, it's doable to identify image #s by visual comparison, which I then collate out by who ordered it. 

If I did this more than once or twice a year, or with a much higher volume, I'd need a better system. 

I do it this way, typically when I'm doing it for free, or at cost, for relatives and friends. This gives me better control over the crops.
When I was doing a lot of horse shows, I just ran it thru an online ordering system, and did my rough 4x6 crops so they could safely be cropped at any common ratio, interactively by the customer at order time. Nominally these would be sub-optimal crops in my opinion, but it was hands-off for me. I always offer 100% satisfaction, so if they weren't happy, I'd just fix it on my dime.

 It's midnight, I've been in a highly technical 10 hour meeting all day, and I'm babbling, so I'm not sure I've explained this all clearly enough.

Questions are fine, better ideas are great.


----------



## Karayuschij (Nov 13, 2011)

Virtual copies + Collections


----------

